# Wood chewer



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've taken bars of soap and heavily coated all the available wooden areas of our shelter. Its stopped our horses 100% from chewing.  good luck


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have poplar trees growing in your area, cut a few 3 or 4" diameter ones. My horses chew one like beaver. He may be looking for fiber and needs more hay.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Firstly the toxic chems need to be removed. Why would you think something toxic is okay just because its smelly? Horses don't think "oh that smells bad it must be poison!". Horses are more likely to think "hey that smells funny, I wonder what it tastes like". Smells to us are not the same to animals.

"Paint" the areas with bars of soap or liquid soap. THAT will taste awful and is non toxic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

DancingArabian it was not me who thought of it, and he is a MULE not ha horse, mules are much more intelagent then horses


I will try the soap

all me have is popular trees so ill chop one of those up

Can then chewing a popular tree cause splinter????


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The toxic stuff still has to go. Mules are not so smart that they think like people and avoid something that might be toxic because it smells bad. They're simply not. If he was he wouldn't have continued chewing after the stuff was applied.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

DancingArabian it will wear off because its stuck on there now LOL but i will try the soap stuff


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Products like stop chew seem to be nothing more than candy for horses. Haven't had it stop my horses or anyone elses that I know, rather it encourages them to chew more.

The best non-toxic thing I've seen work is wrapping the wood with metal sheeting. This can be anything from old tin off a roof or metal corner pieces used in dry wall. Just have to mount it in a way they can't cut themselves on sharp edges.

Best toxic method I've seen is painting wood with used motor oil. They give it one go then give up. Haven't tried the soap idea but sounds like a good idea for my next chewer.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The metal doesn't work for all - and it can damage teeth. It's not pretty.

Toxic things should never be used around animals. The dish soap is not harmful and tastes terrible. Why opt for a poison that an animal doesn't understand when there are other things?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry but I've seen metal work for several people and the horses don't damage their teeth because they give it a couple tries and stop. Same goes for used motor oil. They give it a try and stop but I do agree it's not the best solution, if a horse does get a hankoring for oil it wouldn't go well long term.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The green bark of the poplar isn't splintery. That is why you cut one down and not use an old one. My horses take it off in chips. They don't bother the live standing ones but as soon as one is cut they make a beeline for it.


----------



## SMMJessee (Nov 11, 2012)

I will keep useing soap because it works, if that dont work i will try motor oil and metel thanks you guys


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

BitterLick's! Anti-Cribbing Solution #1 Rated Used by the World's Best Barns has stopped every cribber in our barn. be careful when applying it is STRONG scented.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What about using a grazing muzzle? Take it off for a while at meal time, toss it back on when he stops chewing. 

Also, bitterlick is THE BEST one I've found so far. Every time I use it it somehow makes it was into my mouth and it is NOT good. Stays in my mouth for a long time and its STRONG. It.even starts to burn my nose when I'm close to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot of horses that chew wood have some sort of mineral deficiency. This has worked well for me. I use the loose mineral. This is given in addition to salt. Purina 12/12 Horse Mineral.

http://www.unitedcooperative.com/images/E0061101/PurinaHorseMineral1212.pdf


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine chewed wood until I up'ed his fibre and he stopped, but I had used liquid dish detergent and dripped it all over the top of the boards.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone else remember the good old days w/creosote? It stunk, it was messy, but it sure worked. I don't think the general public can get it anywhere now.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There's a supplement called Quitt that has a money back guarantee to stop wood chewing within 7 days. It seems like it would be worth a try.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> There's a supplement called Quitt that has a money back guarantee to stop wood chewing within 7 days. It seems like it would be worth a try.


Do you know what is in it? I couldn't find a label online.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

dehydrated alfalfa meal, wheat middlings, sodium acetate, vegetable oil, dicalcium phosphate, dried beet molasses, ammonium lignosulfonate, magnesium sulfate, calcium propionate, potassiumsulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, ascorbic acid (source of vitamin C), choline chloride, artificial flavor, manganese oxide, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, vitamin E supplement, riboflavin, vitamin A supplement, potassium iodate, cobalt carbonate, sodium selenite, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, BHT, BHA (preservatives).

Ingredient	Per Serving
Guaranteed Analysis Per Serving (2 ounces) 
Crude Protein, min.	12% 
Crude Fat	6% 
Linoleic Acid (Omega 6)	58% 
Alpha-Linolenic (Omega 3)	1% 
Crude Fiber, max.	14.5% 
Ash, max.	16.5% 
Moisture, min.	10% 
Calcium, maximum	2% 
Phosphorus, minimum	1.5% 
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), min	80 mg 
Vitamin A, min	3,300 IU 
Vitamin D3, min	800 IU 
Vitamin E, min	3.5 IU

SmartPak always puts the ingredients on their pages, though it's hard to find. I was using their website for a long time before I realized it was there  You have to hit "Product Details" right above the reviews, then select "Ingredients"


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## GoingGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Is he alone? I'd give him someone to keep him company even a goat or pig if you don't have a horse or cow that you could put with him. If your scared that he will slip outside in the winter maybe you can look at changing things around this spring/summer/fall that will give him a safer place to go next winter so he can be outside and not so board (just a few thoughts). I have tried the bars of soap and it works, I have also used metal and it works, they try to chew on it and notice it's not the wood and will stop before any damage to their teeth - even horses are that smart so you're donkey will know asap! But I really do think he is lonely, he wants some company or to go outside. Good luck and good on you to be so concerned about him too!


----------

